# Edgar's Non-Topic Thread



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

C'mon Guys, liven this place up!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 13, 2008)

Non...topic? 
What should we discuss...?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 13, 2008)

No topics, please.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2008)

No topics... could that be another topic?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 13, 2008)

Being topic-less makes me feel... empty inside.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 13, 2008)

I heard that topics were overrated anyway.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 13, 2008)

Green grass

Cold soup

My little toe hurts

I'm hungry

It's hot out


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 13, 2008)

Without any topics it'll be tough to keep this thread interesting, but we can try.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

How about we talk about food?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 13, 2008)

I feel so naked without my topic on.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahaha!, thanks Guys. Truth is, there's no way me
and my ADD can drag this one off-topic. A different
topic for each post would work, but I think a few of
one, followed by a topic change, then a few on the
new topic, before changing to another topic would
be really great.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Being topic-less makes me feel... empty inside.



No emptiness, Violet, think of this as complete
freedom of expression.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 13, 2008)

What? 


 (How am I doing?)


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I feel so naked without my topic on.



No need to feel naked because this thread has no topic, 
you are free to bring or use any topic you wish.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> How about we talk about food?



Food's great, I want some lasagna!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> What?
> 
> 
> (How am I doing?)




*holds up a 9.5 for execution and an 8.5 for content*


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Green grass
> 
> Cold soup
> 
> ...



Great choices, Kathy,

use any one, or even

all of those topics.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> I heard that topics were overrated anyway.



You'll never be alone on that one, Angela,
I completely agree!


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> No topics... could that be another topic?



Topics are inevitable, Herr Wolf, we're simply
not limited to just one at a time.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> No topics, please.



We'll have 'em, Santa, but we won't be stuck on
any one topic.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Non...topic?
> What should we discuss...?



We have complete freedom to discuss anything,
everything, or nothing.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

How about ice cream sundaes?


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> How about ice cream sundaes?



Sounds good to me, pump me fulla' U-500 insulin,
and I'll be ready for those sundaes.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

How about pfeffernussen?


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> How about pfeffernussen?



Ja, Pfeffernussen ist auch gut!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

How about flan?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I feel so naked without my topic on.



How about we go to the topic-less beach? You might feel more comfortable there.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> How about flan?



You got me on that one, what's "flan"? Wait a
minute........it's a potential topic by being a
noun, it doesn't matter what it is!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> No need to feel naked because this thread has no topic,
> you are free to bring or use any topic you wish.



Ohhhh, this is very good. Because, you know, I have such a hot topic.

*rimshot*

Thank you, thank you ... I'll be here all week.


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Ohhhh, this is very good. Because, you know, I have such a hot topic.
> 
> *rimshot*
> 
> Thank you, thank you ... I'll be here all week.



Finally!, a thread that could have some activity for awhile,
I'll enjoy having an active thread to read and post in!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 13, 2008)

Edgar~

Flan is a Mexican Egg Custard dessert which usually has a caramel sauce topping. Really good flan is silky smooth in texture. 

~Punkin


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Edgar~
> 
> Flan is a Mexican Egg Custard dessert which usually has a caramel sauce topping. Really good flan is silky smooth in texture.
> 
> ~Punkin



Thanks, Punkin, then, flan is an excellent, as well as,
a tasty topic for a thread!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

imfree said:


> You got me on that one, what's "flan"? Wait a
> minute........it's a potential topic by being a
> noun, it doesn't matter what it is!



Edgar:

See attached. Can we talk about it now?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

Oooooh I know something to .... discuss .... errr ....
crap! :doh:



nevermind.


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Edgar:
> 
> See attached. Can we talk about it now?



MMMMMMMMM......please talk!, than thing looks
really good and my mouth is watering!


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Oooooh I know something to .... discuss .... errr ....
> crap! :doh:
> 
> nevermind.




O, das war ein Hossenscheisser!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 14, 2008)

*W A R N I N G*
This post contains a graphic which may be upsetting to readers of a sensitive nature.​

Our town's McDonald's had been closed for about five months. I remember driving by one day last spring (I think it was in April) and seeing a sign on the building: "Closed for Renovations." Then a few days later I drove by and the building was GONE. As in, all gone. Nothing left standing at all. It took quite a while, but they rebuilt it from the ground up.

It would be interesting if they did blood tests on everyone in town to see if our collective cholesterol level is down since we weren't able to give in to those Big Mac Attacks for such a long time.

I'll be honest: I missed McD's, especially their iced coffee. Ohhhhh, I love their iced coffee, especially in the summer. I had to struggle through most of the spring and nearly the entire summer without it! *sob!* I always get a large vanilla. I love that they don't sweeten it ... I can use Splenda and make it as sweet (or not-so-sweet) as I like it.

Well, McD's reopened on Wednesday morning. I opened our little weekly paper last week and saw this announcement:


*W A R N I N G*
I can tell that you think I'm kidding. I'm not.
Heed the warning, ye who are faint of heart.











If that isn't the scariest thing I've seen in a while, then I don't know what is. Just how many face lifts has Ronald McCreepy had, anyhow? He needs to sue that surgeon.

Srsly.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Edgar~
> 
> Flan is a Mexican Egg Custard dessert which usually has a caramel sauce topping. Really good flan is silky smooth in texture.
> 
> ~Punkin



My grandmother made egg custard that was wonderful. When she died I inhertied her recipe and the special metal cups she made it in. It was almost identical to a flan. I imagine she made hundreds of them over the years.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 14, 2008)

Haven't had flan for a loooong time...
Also,bumping non-topic thread.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

imfree said:


> MMMMMMMMM......please talk!, than thing looks
> really good and my mouth is watering!



Actually, Edgar... Can we talk about chow mein?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pretty soon we'll have to move this thread to the Foodee Board. :eat1:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Mmmm I just had Burger King, gotta love the number one w/ cheese of course... but Chow Mein is just as good! Tho I actually prefer Mc D's!! :eat2:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 14, 2008)

This afternoon's weather in South Jersey:





It was just plain *wrong* on so many levels.


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Actually, Edgar... Can we talk about chow mein?



Chow mein sounds great, Facinita! Hey, did you ever
hear of Randy Schaubbs when you were at Bell Labs?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

imfree said:


> Chow mein sounds great, Facinita! Hey, did you ever
> hear of Randy Schaubbs when you were at Bell Labs?



Edgar, no.

But I heard of spanakopita!


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Edgar, no.
> 
> But I heard of spanakopita!



Sounds interesting, I'll try some......


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 14, 2008)

Edgar, what's your position on manicotti?


----------



## mejix (Sep 14, 2008)

zero degree of topics could create a vacuum that would threaten the content stability of the board. be very very careful.







*~the official mejix 500th post~*


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2008)

mejix said:


> zero degree of topics could create a vacuum that would threaten the content stability of the board. be very very careful.
> *~the official mejix 500th post~*



As you can see, The Hardron Effect is the scientific name
I created for the phenomenon you mentioned.


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Edgar, what's your position on manicotti?


My position on Manicotti is that they would be great
with meat, cheese, and tomato sauce stuffing. I
like other pastas better and I can't remember doing
Manicotti, any way.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 15, 2008)

Can we talk about challah bread?


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Can we talk about challah bread?



Sounds delicious, and it's Kosher, too!
How about a little light solar activity?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 15, 2008)

imfree said:


> How about a little light solar activity?



Sure!

How about sun-dried tomatoes, while we're at it, too?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 15, 2008)

Just droppin by to say hi Edgar. Sorry I guess that is a topic.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2008)

Edgar...so if there is no topic, does it mean that these posts dont really exist either?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2008)

Actually the thread title's a little misleading, Lovelyone. We're allowed to have topics but we can't stay on them. Fasc and I have been sort of interviewing Edgar about different foods and it's been very pleasant. In fact, I must be going now.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 15, 2008)

mejix said:


> zero degree of topics could create a vacuum that would threaten the content stability of the board. be very very careful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yay 500!


:bow:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 15, 2008)

Just dropped by to say hi and good morning.

Hi!

Good morning!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Good morning? *throws a glance at the clock* 4 PM... :blink: Is it possible that it's about 10 AM at your place?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Ashlynne! Hi Shoshie! Good morning to you all!

~Punkin


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Good morning? *throws a glance at the clock* 4 PM... :blink: Is it possible that it's about 10 AM at your place?



I posted that at 8:24 my time.  That's why I said both "hi" and "good morning" ... I figured it would cover anyone, no matter where they lived.

Did it work? Did it? Huh? Did it? Huh?


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Just droppin by to say hi Edgar. Sorry I guess that is a topic.



Hi Shoshie, and it is very nice to see you. Santa
is right. My thread has no set topic, like me
with my ADD, it just wanders from one subject
to another. It could drive an organized person
crazy or provide a free thinker, like me, endless
room for creativity. It's my silly thread-name 
joke and a creative outlet at the same time.


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2008)

It's been a world of fun, so keep those topics going.
Yep, I was expecting abuse if I used "coming"!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 15, 2008)

This may be a little "off topic" but....


do we have a topic yet?





 yeah, I crack myself up... LOL


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 15, 2008)

I've always lived in places that were non-tropic. Even though we have palm trees in Southern California our climate is actually considered Mediterranean. The variety of palm trees we have are desert plants. Many people think that Florida is tropical, but they in fact have a sub-tropic climate.

I know I'm totally going on a tangent here Edgar... I went from non-tropic to sub-tropic. I have a tendency to bring things on a downward spiral like that sometimes... forgive me. I'm still thinking about these two dogs I saw humping in a field this morning on my way to work... I'll blame it on that.


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

*Killingsworth Presentations is a full service presentation company committed to providing the very best business communication needs and the following capabilities and services  Please contact us for rates and availability on short term and corporate, furnished and unfurnished apartments. ClassLimousines was started on June 2001 and our ongoing goal is to continue providing world class service for the transport industry through committment, dedication and excellent customer service. 15 18353 799.00 42_OMEGA_HCP1 42" OMEGA 620 PLASMA HC1 Package 0900-030-00068 37104 42" XGA Samsung Panel, HD READY with HDMI Built-in with 99 channels and 42 Key Remote Control We empower individuals, organizations and businesses by providing unique up-to-date information. Our dedicated team of professionals strives to gather the most relevant content for our users. Simpler Pleasures HOME is just as it says-- Decorating for the Home, simple for us (and you!), and seamlessly coordinated with Interior and Exterior Design of new or existing situations. We make decorating and design a pleasure, handled efficiently and professionally with our experienced staff. Each department comes with years of experience, and can integrate beautifully all aspects of your home design needs. The Vertére Inventory Manager is a multi-module enterprise inventory management system for scientific materials control. This modular application is the culmination of over a decade of development, combining the best features of Vertére's chemical, asset, and supply management systems. Approaching 9 p.m. at the Walker Middle School pool  the end of public swim  members of the West Salem High School water polo team waited patiently for the handful of children swimming to end their game of Marco Polo. Leave 'em Laughing of Liverpool meets the first Tuesday of each month (except August) He'll pound you with words you can see, feel and taste. Don't miss his daily, few times a day, broadcast starting 5th May 2008
*


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I've always lived in places that were non-tropic. Even though we have palm trees in Southern California our climate is actually considered Mediterranean. The variety of palm trees we have are desert plants. Many people think that Florida is tropical, but they in fact have a sub-tropic climate.
> 
> I know I'm totally going on a tangent here Edgar... I went from non-tropic to sub-tropic. I have a tendency to bring things on a downward spiral like that sometimes... forgive me. I'm still thinking about these two dogs I saw humping in a field this morning on my way to work... I'll blame it on that.



Well off-tropic as it may be, I'm sure the dogs
were having a great time. This thread is still
going to sniff around and wander wherever it
mat.


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This may be a little "off topic" but....
> 
> 
> do we have a topic yet?
> ...



We've had many topics. If you see one you like, just
jump on it and post before it changes again!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone..
back to the Chow Mein... I just ordered chinese food and amazingly, I didn't order chinese!! lol The chicken wings with hot sauce were calling me- slather em with ketchup also- gotta have the fries. But I had to add some scrimps!! :eat2: I skipped lunch at work today..  lol


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 15, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> Good afternoon everyone..
> back to the Chow Mein... I just ordered chinese food and amazingly, I didn't order chinese!! lol The chicken wings with hot sauce were calling me- slather em with ketchup also- gotta have the fries. But I had to add some scrimps!! :eat2: I skipped lunch at work today..  lol



That's like the last time I met some friends for dinner at my favorite seafood restaurant. One girl got fried chicken.


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

so whats up with those bloody Albanians?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 15, 2008)

Whoa... my bad... totally misread the tread title...



Hmmmmmmmmm... ah yes...


























So you are looking or things that are non-toxic.... I've heard that Listerine is a good thing to use when you have an ant invasion. It gets rid of them and destroys their scent trail so they don't return!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

O hai. I can has cheezburger nao?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> O hai. I can has cheezburger nao?




I am completely addicted to icanhascheezburger.com. ihasahotdog.com is coming in a close second. Those two sites keep me sane.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> So you are looking or things that are non-toxic.... I've heard that Listerine is a good thing to use when you have an ant invasion. It gets rid of them and destroys their scent trail so they don't return!



Yay wacky uses for Listerine! :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, now this thread is becoming a source for useful information. Uses for Listerine, other than mouthwash (ugh) - ants beware!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Strange... I heard that ants use listerine as mouthwash, too... :huh:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 16, 2008)

I feel as if my body has been taken over by an alien. A very tired alien. This is probably because I haven't been sleeping very well. I've had some really weird dreams lately. Not nightmares, just weird.

The night before last, I dreamed that I was skateboarding in high heels. I know, right? I mean, just me plain old skateboarding is laughable ... but me in high heels skateboarding? _Whack-a-doodle_. I woke up more tired in the morning than I was when I went to bed the night before.

Skateboarding in high heels takes a lot out of an old broad.


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I feel as if my body has been taken over by an alien. A very tired alien. This is probably because I haven't been sleeping very well. I've had some really weird dreams lately. Not nightmares, just weird.
> 
> The night before last, I dreamed that I was skateboarding in high heels. I know, right? I mean, just me plain old skateboarding is laughable ... but me in high heels skateboarding? _Whack-a-doodle_. I woke up more tired in the morning than I was when I went to bed the night before.
> 
> Skateboarding in high heels takes a lot out of an old broad.



It's about that time of year, Ashlynne, and
perish the thought, but you could be
coming down with that dreded ChiaVirus!!!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

My rainbow caught the flu, and now it has the SADS


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

That sox. :huh:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> That's like the last time I met some friends for dinner at my favorite seafood restaurant. One girl got fried chicken.



This reminds me of my daughter. I hate when we go to the diner and she wants to order spaghetti or pancakes. I can make those at home, and cheaper too! Last weekend she went with her father and his family out to eat at a nice restaurant. The place has great food and she could have whatever she wanted. When she got home I asked her what she had ordered. She said grilled cheese. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 16, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> This reminds me of my daughter. I hate when we go to the diner and she wants to order spaghetti or pancakes. I can make those at home, and cheaper too! Last weekend she went with her father and his family out to eat at a nice restaurant. The place has great food and she could have whatever she wanted. When she got home I asked her what she had ordered. She said grilled cheese. :doh:



But spaghetti and pancakes are very comforting and familiar foods. Some people just like that. What can you do?
Cheese toasties are yummy too.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 16, 2008)

My father makes the best grilled cheese ever. Ohhhh, it's so so so good. :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:

Does anyone else put sweet relish on their grilled cheese? I love it that way.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Speaking of which,spaghetti is definately one of my top ten dinners-I can't get enough of it!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 16, 2008)

I would like not to make duplicate posts.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 16, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> So you are looking or things that are non-toxic.... I've heard that Listerine is a good thing to use when you have an ant invasion. It gets rid of them and destroys their scent trail so they don't return!



I'd like for Listerine to totally change their focus, drop that whole "antiseptic mouthwash" thing and instead market it as an ant control product.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Luckily, I don't have to deal with ant infestations, because my house is protected by my aura of AWESOME.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 16, 2008)

I have an idea. 

How about we all talk about the ants in our pants?


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Because the crabs in there are much more worthy of discussion.

Spill it sister/mister!


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I have an idea.
> 
> How about we all talk about the ants in our pants?



I had ant's in my pants one day. I took 'em outta
my pocket and put 'em on the radio's they 
belonged on and then I was OK.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone remember the game Ants In The Pants? You had to flip the plastic ants (although they looked nothing like ants) into the (plastic, bucket looking) pants.
My favorite childhood game is Chutes and Ladders. I still love it!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Anyone remember the game Ants In The Pants? You had to flip the plastic ants (although they looked nothing like ants) into the (plastic, bucket looking) pants.
> My favorite childhood game is Chutes and Ladders. I still love it!



I immediately thought of the game "Ants In The Pants" when I read that post. I also remember a game called "cooties" with cute little buggie looking pieces in the game. 

~Punkin


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2008)

I never heard of the Ants in the Pants game. 

Ants in the pants can get to be a real problem tho, believe you me, especially if left unchecked. I've heard that sometimes dancing helps.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Anyone remember the game Ants In The Pants? You had to flip the plastic ants (although they looked nothing like ants) into the (plastic, bucket looking) pants.
> My favorite childhood game is Chutes and Ladders. I still love it!



I remember it.  We also had Chutes and Ladders and I loved playing that game. My favorite board game, though, was Mouse Trap. If I had it now I'd still play it! 



Punkin1024 said:


> I immediately thought of the game "Ants In The Pants" when I read that post. I also remember a game called "cooties" with cute little buggie looking pieces in the game.



Yup yup, Cooties was popular in my house, too.



Santaclear said:


> Ants in the pants can get to be a real problem tho, believe you me, especially if left unchecked. I've heard that sometimes dancing helps.



Santa, I really wish you'd discuss these personal issues with your physician.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 17, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I immediately thought of the game "Ants In The Pants" when I read that post. I also remember a game called "cooties" with cute little buggie looking pieces in the game.
> 
> ~Punkin



Yep, we had the Cooties game when I was a kid too. 

And when I was a young girl it was a well known fact that all boys had cooties! I think a lot of them still do!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Yep, we had the Cooties game when I was a kid too.
> 
> And when I was a young girl it was a well known fact that all boys had cooties! I think a lot of them still do!



In that case,I'd better go to the free clinic to get checked out....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

All this talking about ants in pants totally confuses me... 

How big are these ants? Or are the pants of the tiniest kind?

:blink:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 18, 2008)

If I may take this moment to present to you:

Boracay Island in the Philippines

Brought to you by the National Board of Tourism of the Philippines.


Are you sick of crowded beaches? Tired of high priced hotels in over developed Honolulu? Don't want to deal with snooty French types in Tahiti? Then Boracay Island is for YOU!

P.S. My apologies Timberwolf for divulging this little hidden paradise to Americans that your fellow countrymen (and women) have known about for years...




On that note... I would also like to mention, for those who know their Honda products...

A 10mm wrench is your best friend.







Thank you and good night.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> All this talking about ants in pants totally confuses me...
> How big are these ants? Or are the pants of the tiniest kind?
> :blink:



The pants are incredibly tiny. It's hard to understand how we got in this predicament.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/Bullant_head_detail.jpg

It's gonna eat ya...WARNING IT'S A BIG ANT!


Okay?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/Bullant_head_detail.jpg
> 
> It's gonna eat ya...



UGH!

*shudder*

Please please please, WARN us before you show us pictures like that.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Fixed,sorry.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL ... thank you.  :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

You're welcome,honey.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)

Ooohh, look. He called me honey.

:blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you fond of honey? I love it!

http://i.pbase.com/o4/84/49884/1/58348759.HoneyJar3.JPG

Mmmm...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)

This is the best honey I've had in a while:





The apiary is not far from where I live. Yum yum.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> If I may take this moment to present to you:
> 
> Boracay Island in the Philippines
> 
> ...


Hmm, to be honest, I hadn't heard of said island until now...



Santaclear said:


> The pants are incredibly tiny. It's hard to understand how we got in this predicament.


Well, actually, I didn't manage to understand this...


Adamantoise said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/Bullant_head_detail.jpg
> 
> It's gonna eat ya...WARNING IT'S A BIG ANT!
> 
> ...


Nice ant closeup...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 18, 2008)

Adamantoise. I'm fairly sure your name is a reference to Final Fantasy, but I may be mistaken.

Even though I'm fairly sure of this fact, I still read your name as Adam and the Ants somehow. 

And when that happens, I get Ant Music stuck in my head for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL,it is a reference...god I love those games.
I've been called Adam on here once...my name is Tom.Or Thomas.Whichever y'all prefer.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> This is the best honey I've had in a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That honey is Jersey fresh......just like me!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Adamantoise. I'm fairly sure your name is a reference to Final Fantasy, but I may be mistaken.
> 
> Even though I'm fairly sure of this fact, I still read your name as Adam and the Ants somehow.
> 
> And when that happens, I get Ant Music stuck in my head for the rest of the evening.





Adamantoise said:


> LOL,it is a reference...god I love those games.
> I've been called Adam on here once...my name is Tom.Or Thomas.Whichever y'all prefer.




Ah, okay, I thought your Avatar looked familiar, Thomas. Hubby and I have a few of the Final Fantasy movies, though I've never played the games, I believe hubby has played a few.

~Punkin


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 19, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> This is the best honey I've had in a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ashlynne and Adamant,

Please get a chamber in an ant colony, you two.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey, those chambers are quite expensive? Would you mind sponsoring them?


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm a gangsta.

Yeah blud.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I'm a gangsta.
> 
> Yeah blud.



You a gangsta? Where's yo bling?


----------



## washburn (Sep 19, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


>



If you like failblog you'll like GraphJam


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> You a gangsta? Where's yo bling?



Yo dawg, I gots so much bling yo' don't where to look yeah blud?

Don't make me get oldskool!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Oldskool? Old skool what? Old Skool Jungle,'cos I love them bangin' tunes!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

*raves*

glowsticks yah?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Hell yeah! 

*dances like a loon*


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

*paints fluorescent make up all over her face*

*raves until she falls asleep*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

You need caffiene!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Who needs a coffin? :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

I can't stop coffin' today.Asthma=Teh Suck.


----------



## imfree (Sep 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Who needs a coffin? :blink:



Well of course, the Coffin Bangers do!

"The Coffin Bangers were about to 
arive, with their vocal group....."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgJEEkWNA-U


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Okay, this convinced me.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Okay, this convinced me.



Convinced you to do what? Do tell...


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

*hijacks the thread with doom and gloom.*

yeah you guys. you knows it.

*is miserable some more*


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 21, 2008)

im not sure I belong here
Is this the fat girl little debbie thread?
*finds a shiny thing on the ground and smiles


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 21, 2008)

Ah, bright shiny thongs.






-Rusty


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks, Edgar. I'm glad to have a place to post this observation: I have long thought that this smiley -- :huh: -- looks just like George W. Bush.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Convinced you to do what? Do tell...


Convinced to do? Who spoke about doing something?

He simply convinced me that the coffin bangers need a coffin. Quite logic, if you ask me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Thanks, Edgar. I'm glad to have a place to post this observation: I have long thought that this smiley -- :huh: -- looks just like George W. Bush.


I always thought it would be this -- :blink: -- one.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

I think we need to talk about spaghetti carbonara.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

Hold your horses, Fasc. Before we go there I think we really need to think about eggplant parmigiana.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't forget spahetti napoli!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

pfft.

Pasta Bake is clearly where it's at.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 21, 2008)

Three words:

La
Sag
Na

:wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

One of my favorite dishes is Goulash,a hungarian stew dish. :eat2:
Much yumminess ensues.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

People. I ended this conversation hours ago. Pasta Bake is clearly the winner.

Now, how do we all feel about Trampolines?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmph....all right.

Trampolines are okay,though the last one I went on was in secondary school...it was awesome! They're good for building up leg muscle,I think.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> One of my favorite dishes is Goulash,a hungarian stew dish. :eat2:
> Much yumminess ensues.


Goulash? What do you eat with it?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

I wanna know what's in this particular goulash ..


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

Tonight I'm having goulash made with real ghoul.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Hope it tastes "Spooktacular!" :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goulash

I has a link.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds quite tasty and spicy! :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

It most definately is! I usually eat it with white rice-it kinda compliments its' spiciness(is that a word...?).


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

"spicyness" -- yeah!


You should try Gumbo. :eat2:


Recipe also from a thread a topic that I made a while back. :happy:


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Tonight I'm having goulash made with real ghoul.



Well, I'm having a loaded baked potato made with real p .......

Um, wait a second.

I take the 5th.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Tonight I'm having goulash made with real ghoul.


:eat2::eat1:


swamptoad said:


> Hope it tastes "Spooktacular!" :doh:



If it doesn't taste spooktacular, it wasn't made with real ghoul...
But for the real spooktacular taste, you need some grinded vampire's teeth...



Adamantoise said:


> It most definately is! I usually eat it with white rice-it kinda compliments its' spiciness(is that a word...?).



Goulash with rice... nice. Ever tried it with noodles or potatoes?



Ashlynne said:


> Well, I'm having a loaded baked potato made with real p .......
> 
> Um, wait a second.
> 
> I take the 5th.


Sounds like it would be better like this...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

I prefer Texas Beef Stew to goulash. Although, I do love Gumbo! :eat2:

~Punkin


----------



## washburn (Sep 22, 2008)

what the hell is in 711 chili???


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 22, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I'm a gangsta.


Yo,


----------



## washburn (Sep 22, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Yo,


roflmao!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

washburn said:


> what the hell is in 711 chili???


Dunno. Maybe the same ingredients as in the Five-Alarm-Chili...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I prefer Texas Beef Stew to goulash. Although, I do love Gumbo! :eat2:
> 
> ~Punkin




Now, I am curious about Texas Beef Stew. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Me too...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

Texas Beef Stew (my version)

Stew Meat (chuck roast will do in a pinch), we usually get a pound or two of the meat (depending on how big a pot of stew your making - we like lots of meat in the stew):

Lightly coat meat with flour and sear in a pan with a little oil.

Put meat in a large stock pot and add:

Stewed or diced tomatoes (large can)
Diced potatoes (about 2 or 3 large potatoes)
Corn (frozen - 1 cup or 1 to 2 cans corn)
Green beans (frozen - 2 cups or 2 cans green beans)
1 can green peas (I like them, but if you don't, you can leave them out.)
1 large yellow onion - chopped (you can saute onion before adding to stew)
1 - 12 oz. can of tomato sauce (if you like a more tomatoey taste)
Enough water to finish filling the pot.
Season to taste (we use seasoned salt and pepper)

Bring to boil, then reduce to simmer. Allow to simmer 3 to 4 hours or if you have a large crock pot, simmer overnight.

We usually serve the stew with cornbread.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 22, 2008)

It's getting close to lunchtime for me. Now I'm s-t-a-r-v-i-n-g!!!

That sounds completely delicious, Punkin.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 22, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Yo,



I see your slice of Awesome, and raise you this.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Now,THAT is awesome...lol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Texas Beef Stew (my version)
> 
> Stew Meat (chuck roast will do in a pinch), we usually get a pound or two of the meat (depending on how big a pot of stew your making - we like lots of meat in the stew):
> 
> ...


Thanx. I'll surely try this one day. (As soon as I have a kitchen that's worth the name...)

One question, though... Is the corn necessary or is it possible to replace it with something else? (My GF doesn't like corn that much, thus I'm asking.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

TW, the corn is not necessary, you can replace it with whatever veggie you or she prefers, or you can leave it out. My hubby loves corn, so it goes into every dish he can get it into. LOL!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah, I see...


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 23, 2008)

We dont need no stinkin' topics!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> We dont need no stinkin' topics!


Did you know this is a topic, too?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a sleep deprivation induced headache.

The volunteer who is working with me this morning has a copier induced headache.

She suggested that we both go home and start the day over again. I thought that sounded good, but I think maybe we should just go home, period, and forget about the day.


----------



## washburn (Sep 25, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I have a sleep deprivation induced headache.
> 
> The volunteer who is working with me this morning has a copier induced headache.
> 
> She suggested that we both go home and start the day over again. I thought that sounded good, but I think maybe we should just go home, period, and forget about the day.



sounds like a day at my job heehee, only I deal with vacant eyes yokells and rice...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

It is an inside joke where I work to look out our message board on Fridays to see how many people have called in "sick". Somedays, there are so many people out on assignment, vacation, etc., that if you do show up for work, you're stuck there...even if you get a headache and would love to go home (this has happened to me quite recently).


----------



## washburn (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm the only fully trained sushi cook in my bar, that only has one other staff member, ugh. last year I worked 5 months without a day off, this year I did 4. Now I don't give a rats ass what my boss says about sales, I take my two friggin days off!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 26, 2008)

everytime I come here I want to just say. "and this one time at band camp..."


----------



## washburn (Sep 26, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> everytime I come here I want to just say. "and this one time at band camp..."



Oh the youthful joys of band camp, The closest thing I have gotten to any camp was working in a tree nursery behind a thresher in December, WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Band camp? I've heard of a bandwagon, but this is new to me...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 26, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> everytime I come here I want to just say. "and this one time at band camp..."



Okay. Please help me.

Ever since I've been wandering around online, I've seen that phrase used as a joke on website forums. _"This one time at band camp ..."_

And everyone laughs.

Is there some sort of cultural reference that I'm missing out on? Did this originate in a movie I've never seen? Is it from a cool book I haven't read? Or is it just one of those things that has evolved from strange posts people make on message boards?

Ohhhhhh, please please please help me, someone. Not knowing the origin of this phrase has been bugging me for years now. Like, maybe close to 10. I want to be in on the joke! I want to be one of the cool kids!

Have pity on me, I beg of you, and explain.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Okay. Please help me.
> 
> Ever since I've been wandering around online, I've seen that phrase used as a joke on website forums. _"This one time at band camp ..."_
> 
> ...



Okay, that'll make two of us with inquiring minds. Yet, it may be as simple as being a part of High School Band insider information. Who knows!


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Okay, that'll make two of us with inquiring minds. Yet, it may be as simple as being a part of High School Band insider information. Who knows!



My theory is that since people who play band instruments,
instead of electric guitars, keyboards, and drums, are
considered boring, band people made it up to keep the
rest of us guessing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Band camp? I've heard of a bandwagon, but this is new to me...





Ashlynne said:


> Okay. Please help me.
> 
> Ever since I've been wandering around online, I've seen that phrase used as a joke on website forums. _"This one time at band camp ..."_
> 
> ...





Punkin1024 said:


> Okay, that'll make two of us with inquiring minds. Yet, it may be as simple as being a part of High School Band insider information. Who knows!


We're already three...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> We're already three...



You guys never saw American Pie? The movie that defined a generation?
A dude put his dick in a pie! It works on so many levels!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry, but this movie didn't define me...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

It was as funny as having ones' genitalia scolded...with a pie.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Sorry, but this movie didn't define me...



You may not know it yet... but it did. In more ways than you can possibly imagine! That's right! It defined you in FIVE WAYS!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm curious. Explain.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Do you like my ponytale?

Srsly.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

U has a ponytail?! 

Postpixkthx.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm curious. Explain.


Yo Momma, yo Daddy,
Yo greasy, greasy gran'mammy!


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> U has a ponytail?!
> 
> Postpixkthx.



My sideways ponytail.

It's true, it's true.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Aww....
:happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 26, 2008)

Can we talk about burritos, ladies and gents?

Can we talk about that?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 26, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> You guys never saw American Pie? The movie that defined a generation?
> A dude put his dick in a pie! It works on so many levels!



You know, I actually saw this movie and I somehow missed the scene with the pie. How the heck did I miss that?! I have no idea.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, as long as I don't get to see something that proves this story, I won't believe it. Period.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 27, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> You know, I actually saw this movie and I somehow missed the scene with the pie. How the heck did I miss that?! I have no idea.



WHAAAAAAAAAAAA?!
That's the whole premise of the damn movie! That's where the friggin' title comes from! The scene that simultaneously launched & killed Jason Biggs' career!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh well. I think now I know why I didn't see that flick...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Meh,you didn't miss too much. I prefer cheesy horror flicks.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Sep 27, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Meh,you didn't miss too much. I prefer cheesy horror flicks.



I have yet to see a horror flick where a guy puts his dick in a pie. Maybe I'll write one...


----------



## washburn (Sep 30, 2008)

i have heard rumor of a cheesy horror flick called killer kondoms where a scientist creates evil rubbers that flop around and bite peoples wangs, i know it isn't pie but it is wangs in something and horror. Is that close enough?





​


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh lord,lol. 
That's the funniest crap I've seen ALL DAY!


----------



## washburn (Oct 2, 2008)

Now this I wanna see, Romeo and juliet, as done by Troma Productions. (Killer Condoms, Toxic Avenger, Cannibal, The musical) Shakespear with Lemmy from Motorhead and monster mutant genitalia would be freaking hilarious.​


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2008)

washburn said:


> ....................img snipped......................Now this I wanna see, Romeo and juliet, as done by Troma Productions. (Killer Condoms, Toxic Avenger, Cannibal, The musical) Shakespear with Lemmy from Motorhead and monster mutant genitalia would be freaking hilarious.



Nice! Could you Chiatize that one?


----------



## washburn (Dec 19, 2008)

on the subject of non topic
There are things, and stuff to do in places where there are things. This mixture of things and stuff in places has varying degrees od necessity. Spread the truthiness, lets get things done for the sake of the stuff and the places it is all in.


----------



## imfree (Dec 19, 2008)

washburn said:


> on the subject of non topic
> There are things, and stuff to do in places where there are things. This mixture of things and stuff in places has varying degrees od necessity. Spread the truthiness, lets get things done for the sake of the stuff and the places it is all in.



A most rep- worthy post, Mr Washburn, sadly, I must
change the topic again and say that my Washburn
Rep meter is still on "0". Thanks for bumping my
no-topic haven, though.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

I allowed myself to rep Mr. Washburn for you. I hope you don't mind...

But now I've gotta go. Have some things to do...


----------



## washburn (Dec 19, 2008)

Boonana armor that looks all too wrong in my opinion lols


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

washburn said:


> Boonana armor that looks all too wrong in my opinion lols



Oh dear lord,lol!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Washburn, if I have any Rep Power (Checking what the hell a Rep is...), I'll Rep you merely because I play only Washburn guitars, and your name is Badass.


-Uriel

PS: Repped...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

washburn said:


> Boonana armor that looks all too wrong in my opinion lols



Is that to protect it from fat people who want a Banana Split...

Mmm..Banana Split. Right after Pie, it's on my list of desserts to eat into extinction.

GIT IN ME BELLY, YOU BA_NA_NA!!!


-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Here,have some rubies... *shrug*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

How about some blues?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> How about some blues?



Gotta have some greens to go with those blues,ya dig?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

YELLOW!!!!!!

-Uriel
PS: Yellow is my fave color 

View attachment gems_yellow.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Purple,man...DEEP purple.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

BLACK....METAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Uriel 

View attachment blacks.jpg


----------



## washburn (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Copper Sulfate Crystals (not quite the same thing...).




Various Crystals.






Selenite Crystals.


----------



## washburn (Dec 20, 2008)

*Kip* So are you ready?
*Napoleon Dynamite* Yeah, hold on... I forgot to put in the crystals.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

you should post it down in rep whines, too.  

View attachment banana.JPG


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

I've got one of these at home... *shrugs*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Sod it. Now I've lost my topic... :blink:


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Now why would you go and try to drag a Topic into this,hmmm???

Man, some people...



Topic: Pet fish, how come they don't get to go on vacations?



-Uriel


----------



## imfree (Dec 21, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Now why would you go and try to drag a Topic into this,hmmm???
> 
> Man, some people...
> 
> ...



Pet fish are simply not able to think outside of the aquarium(box)!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

They can think outside of their aquarium, but as all they usually get to see is a surrounding that doesn't look very life-friendly for fish, they prefer to stay inside and go on vacation to the other side of th aquarium if it's big enough.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Or,they CAN think outside the box/bowl,but soon forget about what they saw in the first place-poor buggars...(in the case of goldfish)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Being a goldfish in a bowl must be deadly boring...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

On the contrary,it could be seen as quite exciting,what with their poor memory,they could swim around and constantly discover new things; 'Ooh! I didn't see THAT grain of sand before! How interesting...what was I doing?'


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Given they actually have such a poor memory...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Given they actually have such a poor memory...







"Well...yes,yes I do,actually...I'm sorry,what were you saying?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like it's got Alzheimer's... :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know...is Alzheimers age-related,or is that me being dumb? They don't really live long enough to get Alzheimers...


----------



## imfree (Dec 21, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> I don't know...is Alzheimers age-related,or is that me being dumb? They don't really live long enough to get Alzheimers...



How long is that in fish-years? They could get
old enough in fish-years to get Alzheimers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

I wish I knew... but I can't find any info about that.

But it's right that Alzheimer's usually is a disease that comes with age.


----------



## washburn (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Given they actually have such a poor memory...



HEY LOOK! A CASTLE!!.....WOW! A CASTLE!!... HOLY CRAP! A CASTLE!!!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> On the contrary,it could be seen as quite exciting,what with their poor memory,they could swim around and constantly discover new things; 'Ooh! I didn't see THAT grain of sand before! How interesting...what was I doing?'



I don't 'LOL', as fra as posts go, but I actually startled my cat with this one... I pictured a very 'Monty Python' scene, like the fish sitting in the restaurant and commenting on things in the Meaning of Life.

Kudos.

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> How long is that in fish-years? They could get
> old enough in fish-years to get Alzheimers.



Man, can you imagine Alzheimers for May-Flys???

Joe May Fly: Hey Bert,let's go over to that potato chip, it look delish!

Bert may Fly: Huh? What potato chip...

JMF: That one, near the beer can, we flew past it 10 minutes ago...

BMF: 10 minutes ago, man, those were the good times...when we were young.

JMF: Yeah, yeah, anyways, Bert...Bert?

BMF: Who's Bert...?

JMF: Oh Jeeze, you got the Alzheimer's now? Oh Jeez, Bert!

BMF: Who's this Bert, and who're you...where am I...?

JMF: Oh Jeez, Bert, forget the potato chip, let's just...um.

BMF: Bert, yeah...I'm Bert, I'm a...goldfish, right? Hey Joe, I remember!!!

JMF: Who's Joe...Where am I...Um, I wish I had a potato chip...Mmm...




-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Seems that Alzheimer's stroke them before noticing, as mayflies usually don't eat... 
(Not necessary in this short life span. All they live for is reproduction.)

I know I'm a nerd... And I'm proud of it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> How long is that in fish-years? They could get
> old enough in fish-years to get Alzheimers.





Timberwolf said:


> I wish I knew... but I can't find any info about that.
> 
> But it's right that Alzheimer's usually is a disease that comes with age.


I didn't even find any info about how old they usually get.


----------



## frankman (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Seems that Alzheimer's stroke them before noticing, as mayflies usually don't eat...
> (Not necessary in this short life span. All they live for is reproduction.)
> 
> I know I'm a nerd... And I'm proud of it.



Although I generally dig their lifestyle, if I only had a day I'd definitely eat something. Actually: anything! Who cares if it's poisonous?

Interviewer: what'd you do today? Answer quickly, you haven't got much time left...

Joe Mayfly: I had me some rotten fruit, some arcenic (which turned out to be really bitter), a big piece of bubblewrap and then I screwed the rest of the day away.

Interviewer: Bubblewrap? Really? What was that like?

Joe Mayfly: Compared to what? The arsenic or the screwing?


Man, I'd be an awesome mayfly...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Seems that Alzheimer's stroke them before noticing, as mayflies usually don't eat...
> (Not necessary in this short life span. All they live for is reproduction.)
> 
> I know I'm a nerd... And I'm proud of it.



I actually knew that, and I was also sure that some 'facts guy' would ruin my joke/post, thanks a lot, er, who are you again?
I think my Alzheimer's might be kicking ...er, what was I saying?



-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

This was a joke? Er... what is a joke? Wait a minute... *switches over to wikipedia*
Ah, I see...


wikipedia said:


> A *joke* is a short story or ironic depiction of a situation communicated with the intent of being humorous. These jokes will normally have a punch line that will end the sentence to make it humorous. A joke can also be a single phrase or statement that employs sarcasm. The word joke can also be used as a slang term for a person or thing which is not taken seriously by others in general or is known as being a failure. A practical joke or prank differs from a spoken one in that the major component of the humour is physical rather than verbal (for example placing salt in the sugar bowl).
> Jokes are typically for the entertainment of friends and onlookers. The desired response is generally laughter; when this does not happen the joke is said to have "fallen flat".


Well, sorry for that.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> This was a joke? Er... what is a joke? Wait a minute... *switches over to wikipedia*
> Ah, I see...
> Well, sorry for that.




Psst! I was only joking...er, 'funnin' ya'.

I should have said 'Skit', I suppose it would be a grand 'May Fly Epic' in the scale of their short lives...


-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Seems like my nerdiness was quite convincing...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

You...a nerd? Oh my,I never would have guessed...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Surprised? You'll never stop learning...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

"BOO! HA HA HA!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

:huh: O hai! 'Sup?


----------



## frankman (Dec 23, 2008)

Look out!! It's a... It..er...

Look out!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, no panic, it just wants to play...


----------



## frankman (Dec 23, 2008)

It kind of looks like it is offering you six bananas. An offer you can't refuse type of deal. You got any horses, Timberwolf?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

That is Ruby WEAPON-he's good at basketball.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

As I said - he just wants to play.

(I only hope he doesn't want to play with us emote-style...



) :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

HAI GAIS!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh nuts...this thread is sinking!

CLEAR!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Is it....gonna be okay?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Y'know, threads like this always come back. Even when they're officially dead.


----------



## imfree (Dec 24, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Oh nuts...this thread is sinking!
> 
> CLEAR!



Even the THOUGHT of having one of these beasts discharged
into a person makes my chest hurt!!! Discharging by shorting
with a screwdriver would make a blast louder a 44 magnum
round being fired, and blow half of the screwdriver shank
away!


Defibrillator capacitor, a good one will do a 
64 Amp pulse into 52 Ohms. Ouch!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

It will, if you let it... I guess that's what regulators are for...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> Even the THOUGHT of having one of these beasts discharged
> into a person makes my chest hurt!!! Discharging by shorting
> with a screwdriver would make a blast louder a 44 magnum
> round being fired, and blow half of the screwdriver shank
> ...



I'll have to agree-I'm not too keen on the idea of these things being used on me...thankfully,though,it hasn't come to that.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

'Wassup,doc?'


----------



## imfree (Dec 24, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> 'Wassup,doc?'



400 watt-seconds, paddles charged.............CLEAR!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

"Fire in the basement!"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2008)

People talk about Horsepower, but I prefer Cats...

What's the Horse to Cat ratio, I wonder...

"Yeah, I've got 35,000 Cats under the hood...' sounds way more impressive, doncha think? 



-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

sounds like a major crowd to me... Though, having 350 horses under your hood doesn't sound really roomy...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2008)

'Yeah, I got about (Spit), Shoot, I dunno, 6,000, maybe (Spit) 6,350 Cats unner tha hood. I'm talkin Maine Coons here, none O'that Calico crap...'




-Uriel 

View attachment mainecoon.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice. I got me some 5,000 Norwegian Forests under my hood. And a 30 tigers in me tank...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Nice. I got me some 5,000 Norwegian Forests under my hood. And a 30 tigers in me tank...



30 Tigers? Shoot man, what'r eya tryin' ta outrun, The Flash??





-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Amongst others, yes... 

Poor guy... while watching my taillights disappear, he had to jump aside for I would've run him over, elseways... 
Even Supe's chasing the afterglow of my taillights...


----------

